# Language Pack



## KidInAKagE (16. Juli 2001)

Moin alle zusammen!

Also, ich hab da mal ne Frage, wißt ihr zufällig ob es für Photoshop 6.0 so was wie ein language pack gibt? ich hab photoshop nämlich nur in englisch und hätt es gern in deutsch weil mir die sprache besser liegt   


In diesen Sinne,
Rock on!


----------



## HeRaTiK (16. Juli 2001)

hmm....language pack wär mir neu aber ps in englisch ist standart :]


----------



## Psyclic (17. Juli 2001)

lol quark nich ! english nix standart ! ich wills auch cnih in türkisch haben nur weil der photoshop held überhaupt mit nem türkischen PS arbeitet.

zu Kid, ne gibbet leider nicht


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2001)

es gibt zwar kein "language pack" - aber irgendwo in diesem Forum wurde diskutiert ob man irgendwelche Dateien austauschen kann damit man dann eine deutschsprachige PS Version hat... um den Thread zu finden, benutze bitte die Suchfunktion !


----------



## KidInAKagE (17. Juli 2001)

naja, ich saug nun einfach die komplette version... 


In diesem Sinne,
Rock on!


----------



## HeRaTiK (20. Juli 2001)

fast 98 prozent aller tuts sind in englisch..und beziehen sich aufs englische ps.... sorry..aber für mich is ps in englisch einfach standart... whatever... :] i hobz in inglisch... wo gibbet denn datt in türkisch? lol... das muss ja cool sein... ich hab mal ne mutprobe gemacht... 1 woche lang mein handy auf türkische sprache gestellt... war das nen krampf... ähm... offtopic alert....


----------

